# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Broadhead target

## Backsteaks

Currently have a wool fadge filled with silage wrap for my bow target that works great when shooting field tips, but with broadheads on is no good. I do like to shoot the odd Broadhead before a hunt etc to make sure things are flying well. What does everyone use to shoot the odd arrow with Broadhead on into? Thanks 
Bow is a 70lb Mathews reezen

----------


## Padox

O there is actually bow hunters down here lol

----------


## Boaraxa

I found baleage  bails good , round bails of hay not so much arrow sometimes went a lil to far in but the baleage worked good even for broad heads I got my hands on 30 mini bales ..was good while it lasted , @Padox has probabley got a bunch go shoot them up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

woodleys in geraldine make mini balage bales.....there is probably someone up your way who does it too.

----------


## Kiwininja

> Currently have a wool fadge filled with silage wrap for my bow target that works great when shooting field tips, but with broadheads on is no good. I do like to shoot the odd Broadhead before a hunt etc to make sure things are flying well. What does everyone use to shoot the odd arrow with Broadhead on into? Thanks 
> Bow is a 70lb Mathews reezen


Purchase a non blemish 18 n 1 foam target by Reinhart and it will solve all your dilemmas ..you smash that out in a year they will replace for free ..I have never been able to get a free one ..
It will last you an eternity if you only choose to shoot broadheads before a hunt to see if things are on point ..
The one and only if the needs are simple a purchase you wont regret 
P.s 18 n 1 target with blemishes from Archery direct are cheaper with no warranty so no possible replacement..

----------


## Micky Duck

as anyone tried a foam mattress ?? reason I ask is the 2'' thick one I have doubled over as backstop sure stops field points well.
back in another life I used to pick up polystyrene sheets from factory in CHCH.....it came in big blocks and was cut into sheets with hot wire.....now one of them big blocks would be just the ducks nuts....

----------


## Padox

> as anyone tried a foam mattress ?? reason I ask is the 2'' thick one I have doubled over as backstop sure stops field points well.
> back in another life I used to pick up polystyrene sheets from factory in CHCH.....it came in big blocks and was cut into sheets with hot wire.....now one of them big blocks would be just the ducks nuts....


Mates trucking outfit moves heaps of poly round the country md

----------


## Shearer

I went to Para rubber and got a selection of high density foam "off cuts" and packed them into a banana box. The trick was to make it thick enough for the broadheads to go right through but the vanes not to enter the box, that way I could unscrew the broad heads to pull the arrow back out the way it went in. A bit of dicking around but a cheap alternative if you are just checking zero.

----------


## Shearer

> as anyone tried a foam mattress ?? reason I ask is the 2'' thick one I have doubled over as backstop sure stops field points well.
> back in another life I used to pick up polystyrene sheets from factory in CHCH.....it came in big blocks and was cut into sheets with hot wire.....now one of them big blocks would be just the ducks nuts....


Broadheads go through polystyrene like the proverbial hot knife and it doesn't "heal".

----------


## Boaraxa

I reckon if you got a wool pack & pressed it tight in a wool press stuffed with carpet underlay or something similar that should work pretty good .

----------


## Backsteaks

Very few and far in between Padox. I’m merely a rifle hunter trying to get rid of my commitment issues and leave the rifle at home haha

----------


## Backsteaks

Thanks very much everyone. Some bloody good ideas there I hadn’t thought of! Shooting into a Bale of bailage sounds like a pretty good cost effective way to check zero with broadheads to me.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I don't know how much for the self healing broad head targets, but you could probably buy a bale of wool for less at the moment. If you keep it dry it may well appreciate in value if we can get people using wool again. A bale of wool is a lot lighter than silage wrap, or silage, so easier to move around.
It just happens that I a few bales of wool if anyone is interested.

----------


## Padox

A full bale of wool is 195 kg and to full 1 up so pack is tight is over 100kg

----------


## 7mmwsm

With this health and safety era, you get penalised if bales are over 180 kg. A bale of silage wrap is in excess of 250 kg, and a bale of silage 450-500 kg.

----------


## Padox

Don't get penelized till a bale goes over 200 go outta here at 195

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Don't get penelized till a bale goes over 200 go outta here at 195


Yeah sorry. I just did some research and you are right. It was 180 when I was shearing. And time has slipped away on me. It's over twenty years since I stopped shearing full time.

----------


## Kiwininja

> I reckon if you got a wool pack & pressed it tight in a wool press stuffed with carpet underlay or something similar that should work pretty good .


How will you repair the the cut fabric once broadhead wrecks cover? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> How will you repair the the cut fabric once broadhead wrecks cover? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't. Turn it around or shoot another spot. Take a while to chop up a whole woolpack.

----------


## Micky Duck

mini balage is about 30kgs...bit of a prick to move on your own but furniture trolly/sack barrow makes it easy. about half the size of idiotbrick/conventional bales you still so horsey folk using.
anyone tried cheap closed cell foam camping mattress still rolled up???? you dead eye Dicks should hit something 6" wide easy enough....

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> as anyone tried a foam mattress ?? reason I ask is the 2'' thick one I have doubled over as backstop sure stops field points well.
> back in another life I used to pick up polystyrene sheets from factory in CHCH.....it came in big blocks and was cut into sheets with hot wire.....now one of them big blocks would be just the ducks nuts....


Avoid polystyrene - even if it is a thick enough piece to stop a broad head,  the arrow speeds generated by compound bows are fast enough that arrows generate enough heat from friction as they enter the polystyrene to melt it.  It sticks to the shaft and can be a right bastard to yank back out...  And then you have to clean the melted stuff off. You're better off getting an EVA foam backstop.

----------


## silentscope

I use rolled up carpet seems to work well cheap and easy

----------


## whanahuia

Broad heads are always a problem. The cheapest option I have found is to sacrifice one BH, and shoot it into a clay bank. Sacrifice as in it gets blunt quick but the clay stops the well and they are easy to recover.

----------

